# First time smoking a London broil



## sean648 (Jul 7, 2012)

They were buy one get one free so I decided to try it out. Marinated with a pack of McCormick bourbon and brown sugar, then a heavy coating or rub before going in my MES30. Smoked for about an hour and a half at 230 using the AMNPS with a mix of oak and cherry pellets. Then on to a screaming hot grill for 3 minutes a side. Came out much better than I expected considering I only marinated for an hour.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks Great! Did you check IT before it hit the grill? I have 4 of them in the freezer waiting to become jerky but I might just try this with one of them!

London Broil Reverse Sear....hmmmm http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124575/the-continuous-reverse-sear-thread

When you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## sean648 (Jul 7, 2012)

didn't check the temp from the smoker, just poked it a little to make sure it wasn't getting tough. It was just under 140 after pulling it off the grill.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 7, 2012)

So I'm thinking about 120*-125* off the smoker,Thanks Man! This has got those little wheels a'turning!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh my that looks so delicious!!! Great job and thanks for the time and temp info.


----------



## flash (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually shoot for 135º internal, then wrap them for an hour in foil. Slice and serve. Good job.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another thing to add to the to-do list. Some good looking beef.


----------

